# Roosmarijn de Kok poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20,



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## pofgo (20 Nov. 2017)

ich nehme alle 3 

:thx:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (20 Nov. 2017)

Das sind wunderschöne junge Frauen!


----------



## marlenelufenfan96 (20 Feb. 2018)

Wow, besonders das Gruppenbild gefällt mir!


----------



## kermitfrosch (16 Apr. 2021)

Hot, super Bilder 😍


----------

